# Who has experience with nativeremedies supplements ?



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

SocialFear Relief™









SocialFear Relief Temporarily: 

-Alleviates symptoms of anxiety related to social fear
-Relieves palpitations, sweaty palms,dry mouth, trembling, shortness of breath and nausea
-Reduces the mental fear of stage fright and embarrassment
-Alleviates nerves associated with fear of public speaking 
-Decreases negative thoughts and promotes a sense of peace

What is SocialFear Relief?

SocialFear Relief is a safe, non-addictive, FDA-registered natural remedy, containing 100% homeopathic ingredients especially selected to temporarily relieve the fear, anxiety, nervousness and shyness related to social situations like eating or speaking in public.

Ready to Purchase?
SocialFear Relief should be taken at the first signs of self-consciousness or unease for short-term relief of physical symptoms like sweating or heart palpitations all without side effects.

SocialFear Relief is taken internally and works to increase calmness quickly and effectively, without sedatives! Presented in small dissolvable tablets, SocialFear Relief is easy to ingest and hassle-free with no artificial colors or preservatives.

All Native Remedies homeopathic products and biochemic tissue salts are manufactured in an FDA and GMP registered pharmaceutical facility under the supervision of qualified homeopaths and responsible pharmacists. Individual ingredients are listed in the Homeopathic Pharmacopoeia of the United States (HPUS).

PureCalm™









PureCalm Benefits:

-Support the health of the nervous system

-Help maintain balanced emotions during everyday pressure, stress and common nervous tension

-Support healthy feelings of well-being

-Soothe the nerves and maintain a positive outlook

What is PureCalm?

PureCalm is a 100% safe, non-addictive herbal remedy that has been specially formulated by a Clinical Psychologist for adults and children.

PureCalm can been used to safely maintain harmony, health and systemic balance in the brain and nervous system, without harmful side effects. This remedy contains a selection of herbs known for their supportive role in maintaining healthy nervous system function. Due to the concentrated tincture formula, PureCalm Drops work quickly to maintain balance and harmony in the nervous system - exactly when you need it!

The formula remains true to the whole spectrum method of herbal extraction, ensuring the bio-availability and balance of all the active ingredients contained in the remedy. This method of manufacture also significantly reduces the likelihood of side effects and maintains all active ingredients in perfect balance - exactly as nature intended!

MindSoothe™









MindSoothe Benefits:

-Support emotional wellness and health 
-Support the nervous system 
-Lessen common feelings of the blues 
-Support a healthy motivated attitude 
-Address common premenstrual and menstrual tears and moodiness 
-Support a reasonable positive mental attitude 
-Maintain a well-adjusted outlook and positive temperament 
-Support healthy sleep patterns and a healthy balanced appetite

What is MindSoothe?

MindSoothe is a 100% safe, non-addictive, natural herbal remedy that has been especially formulated by a Clinical Psychologist for adults and teens, and comes in a compact capsule form, making it easy to take.

MindSoothe can be used to safely maintain emotional health, balanced mood and systemic harmony in the brain and nervous system, without harmful side effects. This remedy contains a selection of herbs known for their excellent and supportive function in maintaining brain and nervous system health, emotional balance and overall emotional well-being.

While the herbal ingredients in MindSoothe have been used for thousands of years in traditional folk medicine, more recently extensive research has supported the therapeutic and tonic benefits, as well as the safety profile of these herbs - meaning that you can use MindSoothe with confidence and without fear of side effects.

The formula remains true to the whole spectrum method of manufacture, ensuring the bio-availability and balance of all the active ingredients contained in the remedy. This method of manufacture also significantly reduces the likelihood of side effects and maintains all active ingredients in perfect balance - exactly as nature intended!

In combination with a healthy lifestyle and diet, MindSoothe supports the healthy functioning of the brain and nervous system, thereby helping to support emotional wellness and maintaining balanced mood, a positive mental attitude, and routine equilibrium.

As a bonus, regular use of MindSoothe also helps to maintain healthy sleep patterns, a balanced appetite and support a healthy sex drive. MindSoothe can be used consistently, without compromising health.


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Whenever it sounds to good to be true, then it probably is. But I can't say that I've known anyone that's actually tried it so..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

just ordered a bottle for social fear.


----------



## halba (Apr 8, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> just ordered a bottle for social fear.


agree. i have tried homeopathic remedies and they do *temporarily* lower my anxiety levels which is good. no permanent fix however, you need to fix your entire thought process


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Stay away from this stuff guys, the only thing that these are going to relieve you of is your hard earned dollars. I'm trying very hard not to swear right now because this pseudoscientific holistic wellness b*ll**** with their unreliable clinical trials and obvious targeted marketing really grinds my gears.


----------



## halba (Apr 8, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Stay away from this stuff guys, the only thing that these are going to relieve you of is your hard earned dollars. I'm trying very hard not to swear right now because this pseudoscientific holistic wellness b*ll**** with their unreliable clinical trials and obvious targeted marketing really grinds my gears.


you can buy a remedy online cheaper. google graphites and gelsenium and aconite.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Stay away from this stuff guys, the only thing that these are going to relieve you of is your hard earned dollars. I'm trying very hard not to swear right now because this pseudoscientific holistic wellness b*ll**** with their unreliable clinical trials and obvious targeted marketing really grinds my gears.


+1
This thread should be removed, cant be more obvious this is just stupid spam.


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

seriously---Social calm?? Like an herb changes your brain so much to the point where you dont have socially anxious thoughts. supplements don't make you think differently. Want natural remedies get a pyschologist


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

I swear, sometimes I feel like these things are invented by people who simply don't understand what social anxiety is - It's a mental disorder! not a physical health problem...yikes


----------



## mattaz (May 31, 2013)

*i am cofuseed*

I am confused  as to what i should do now. I found this site because i am like seconds away from buying SocialFear but i thought i would see what others say about it. I am just tired of my social anxiety that i am willing to try anything at this point. :afr some people say it works and some say it doesnt work but no one on this thread seem to say its any good :um


----------

